
Open webOS up and running on the Nexus 7 - barredo
http://www.webosnation.com/webos-ports-gets-open-webos-and-running-google-nexus-7-video#
======
bruceb
I still enjoy using WebOS more than iOS. The card system is a joy to use. Palm
created a great OS but handled hardware and marketing with almost criminal
negligence. Hp did the same.

If I could get the top five apps in every category and decent hardware I would
switch back to WebOS.

~~~
mmastrac
I agree on the marketing, but disagree strongly with your statement that they
mishandled the hardware. I've got nearly a half-dozen WebOS devices kicking
around (Pre 1-3, Pixi, Veer) that I would prefer to use over my Galaxy Nexus
if they had Android on it. I would say that the hardware was actually the
_best_ part of the WebOS ecosystem.

~~~
bruceb
I will clarify that I liked the Pre but the hardware always came out 6 months
too late.

The Touchpad was decent hardware but it was up against the iPad 2. The 16gig
version was $499 yet the camera function didn't even work correctly when it
was released! It should have been released at $399 at the most. Who at HP made
this decision? Did they really think they could justify $499 for hardware that
had fewer apps and 1 camera instead of 2 and was thicker than the iPad2?!

~~~
danboarder
For what it's worth, there is an active community developing Android for HP
Touchpad. The Touchpad had decent hardware to begin with and can be
overclocked and more. I have a 32gb Touchpad running Jelly Bean and it's as
smooth as butter, and the latest netflix app plays great, skype, etc all work
fine in Android.

If you have a Touchpad check out the XDA Developers forum here:
<http://forum.xda-developers.com/forumdisplay.php?f=1247>

[edited to add link]

~~~
zwieback
Like many HPers I got a Touchpad in the fire sale and haven't converted it to
Android yet because I heard the camera wasn't working. Apparently that's fixed
now and Netflix works too? Might be time for me to convert.

~~~
yareally
Camera works in CM9 and CM10. I still use 9 because I'm not desperate for
Android 4.1 (already have 4.2 on my Gnexus and Nexus 7).

The other place to look for Android on the Touchpad is rootzwiki
(<http://rootzwiki.com/forum/217-hp-touchpad/>). Either forum will get you
what you need most likely though, but I'm an admin on rootzwiki for what it's
worth.

------
josteink
As someone who just compiled his own Android build and deployed on his tablet,
there's something refreshing and enlightening about working with unlocked
hardware and open-source software which you never get to experience on the
iStack.

I'm not going to try open webOS but I can see why these people are doing what
they do :)

------
yoda_sl
Nice technological demo, but honestly I think that webOS is dead. Unless some
major phone/tablet maker was to adopt it and put the marketing $$ behind to
adopt it I don't see it going anywhere except as a technological demo. There
was some good idea in webOS but Palm was never able to build any strong
traction around it, and HP... We know what happen there.

~~~
tvon
Well, you probably shouldn't base your livelihood on consumer access to WebOS,
but if that is the case then you should have changed business plans a while
ago.

------
pazimzadeh
Does anyone else think that Mozilla should fork open WebOS?

------
j45
Nice to see the most modern mobile OS (they did html and js apps way before
anyone) still around. I might get a nexus 7 again to try this out.

~~~
jfb
I'm not sure I'd say that HTML+JS as a development platform is more or less
"modern" than native code. It has strengths, and weaknesses, but isn't really
a better or more refined method, just a different one.

~~~
j45
Fair. On webOS iirc, HTML+JS is pretty much native, save for calls to the
subsystem, not much unlike "native" code on other mobile platforms.

With my use of "modern" I mean, how HTML + JS apps/OS have become increasingly
on the radar as a complete way of being.

